# How do I disable ON Star and the GPS system?



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

You cant remove the system without fabricating a wiring harness, the car wont run if you do.
The module itself is in the dash, to the right of the glove box. its buried in there pretty good, standing on its end.
Pulling the fuse (F1DA I believe) is all you need to do to disable it.


----------



## rmsls1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am not sure where the F1DA fuse is located. Would it be labeled in the fuse box area? 

Also how, can I tell if it really is disabled. Will the green light on the mirror not be on? I will check the fuse location today. I do not feel I need to remove the box, just disable it. 

This all started when ONSTAR wanted over $360 + "applicable taxes"per year to run the system I never wanted. They have refused, per my instructions, to cancel my service immediately, but are continuing to keep it on for the "free period". 

This is want I did not understand when talking to them. I am forced to use a system, I do not want and do not want to pay for. Humm?

I am sure I paid for ONSTAR in the price of the car. Then a couple months ago, they wanted to sell my travel information by changing the agreement, I never saw. They later retracted this option, due to customer outrage.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...your Owners Manual illustrates all the fuse locations within the fuse boxes.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

confirmation that is the right fuse?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Yupe, Fuse1 in the instrument panel fuse block. Not sure if its labeled F1DA or just F1


----------



## rmsls1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I will try this today. Thanks to all for your help and I will let you know the results. I really love my Cruze ECO with the exception of the forced purchase of a OnStar system and no spare tire option. When the junk yard starts filling up with Cruzes, I will be buying the parts for the spare tire.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, GM considers OnStar a safety feature and includes it on all passenger cars.


----------



## maintenance4 (Sep 29, 2011)

Why not wait for free On Star subscription to run out and not re-new? It's kinda handy if your car gets stolen.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I prefer a strong castle law state and full coverage insurance


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

maintenance4 said:


> Why not wait for free On Star subscription to run out and not re-new? It's kinda handy if your car gets stolen.


 OnStar can technically still access the car even if you havent paid your bill. Even after years of not paying for service all it takes is simple button push to have someone ready to take your CC information and get you back on the grid


----------



## snsh1ne1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

Did this work? I would like to disarm my GPS and everything concerning onstar


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

rmsls1 said:


> I have searched the web and this site. I want to disable my ON Star and the GPS system. *I do not want "big brother" replies.* I just cancelled my ON Star today that was going to be $30 per month. Way too much money!!!!
> 
> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco
> 
> ...



*"I do not want "big brother" replies."..........*eepwallA:


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

You just push the button and tell them to cancel it. I did this the other day to cancel my free trial and it took like 5 min. 

If you're worried about them tracking your car after your subscription is cancelled? Don't know what to tell ya there. They're not supposed to and really have no reason to. But if it's still a worry, better change your name, move to the mountains, get off the internet, and cancel all of your credit cards while you're at it.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

:iagree: and a tin foil hat!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Pull the fuse. Problem solved.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

sailurman said:


> *"I do not want "big brother" replies."..........*eepwallA:


Yet the cellphone you carry everywhere can track you even better than Onstar.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Pull the fuse. Problem solved.


OR IS IT :laugh:


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Pull the fuse. Problem solved.
> ...


Yes unless the problem is that you're a tinfoil clad conspiracy theorist. Nothing fixes that. 

If OnStar module has no power it don't work. LOL. Gen2 it's more involved if you don't wanna lose Bluetooth or factory nav.


----------

